# Fantasy bass



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

How is every one doing so far in this weeks tournament ? Me myself I have droped 5 places  Rainer man you made up alot of ground this week !


----------



## fish 4 bass (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for reminding me phil. I haven't checked it.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Rock man i have made some good choices lately and i have moved up to 2nd in our group hopefully my guys can hang in there. how do you know where you are on the bigger picture the who shibang.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Point wise I've done OK. Haven't move up only a few places. Hey, the way I look at it is, it time to do some real fishing, forget this fantacy stuff. You guys can split up my points between you. They sure as heck aren't going to do me any good. See you on the water Boys.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Ever since ice out, i totally forgot about fantasy bass.

Thanks for reminding me how much i suck at this Phil


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

lol im in the 30's somwhere, i forgot about it too. two of my anglers aren't even active for this tourney!


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

LOL same here procraft. I went to look at the standings when this post went up and noticed 2 of my anglers aren't even in the Elite 50...oh well, I was stinking it up anyway.

Steve


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I got 339 points in this tourney right now and I am in 15th place. Would have forgotten if they hadn't sent me an email reminding me. I have one guy fishing today, 3 lbs out of 1st place.

Bill


----------

